# Pax Ratings . . . Any Link To Quality One-Way-Or-The-Other?



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Has anybody seen any correlation between pax ratings and quality of ride/issues??

Obviously the people doing this for more than 6 months will have a better gauge . . .


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes. Sometimes it's obvious, sometimes not. Pax are demons at night when induced by alcohol, but are tame during the work day.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

DocT said:


> Yes. Sometimes it's obvious, sometimes not. Pax are demons at night when induced by alcohol, but are tame during the work day.


This is accurate. A 4.5 Pax most likely got that rating after being wasted. I live in a college town so most pax are 4.4-4.6

Most of them are hungover and I pick up a lot of people that are ashamed of themselves from the night before, like standing in the middle of campus with no shoes on and an oversized t shirt from their "friend "

I hear great stories though


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

There are plenty of shitty pax with high ratings, but when I get one below 4.6 and it's clearly a pax with a few ratings (4.51 as opposed to 4.5, which could be only 2 ratings for example) the lower rated pax are consistently crappy. They also love rate ME lower.

They are the ones who have you wait for them while they pay their tab, want to stop at the store, want you to drop them off or pick them up in places unsafe or illegal to stop, complain about surge, want to f*** with the radio on their 4 minute trip---basically they're annoying assholes.

And they NEVER tip. Not that many pax do anyway, but these folks NEVER tip.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

I try to spin bad trips, bad pax, and make it positive.....might as well, right?

But one night I just had it. Had rude, unfriendly people as PAX and I know they low-scored me, for no good reason.Rating went down 2/10 of a percentage point in one night. I said, "That's it, no more Mr. Nice Guy." For the next night or two, everybody I picked up I would say "hello," then drive. I wouldn't say a word, no small talk, completely formal. One passenger in the front seat tried to hook up her I-phone to my car counsel, for a stupid 2 mile drive. I told her,"You're phone isn't working stop trying." She made a little joke and I just ignored it. Started rating anybody I didn't like, even dislike just slightly, with one star and two star ratings. Felt great!

Then I got over it, and now I'm back to my sweet, loving self. For now......


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Aaron,

I am curious - did your ratings drop at all during your No More Mr. Nice Guy era? If so, by how much. My guess is that it wasn't by much which would show that the pax will rate as what they rate us no matter how nice we try to be.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

New Englander:

Nope. It didn't affect my overall standing at all. That was the weird part.

It's almost like if you're too nice, they ding you. Granted, I only did it for a night or two, then thought,"This isn't fair. Most riders are decent. Not fair to generalize them all." But it was cathartic. Let me let go of some really negative feelings, just for awhile. Not one of my finer moments, but perfectly understandable.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hm, so far it sounds like accepting only pax with high ratings is for keeping your car vomit-free?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> Yes. Sometimes it's obvious, sometimes not. Pax are demons at night when induced by alcohol, but are tame during the work day.


I drive mostly nights.
From time to time ,I have to quit driving nights,avoid certain bars,and avoid college students to bring my rating back up.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> New Englander:
> 
> Nope. It didn't affect my overall standing at all. That was the weird part.
> 
> It's almost like if you're too nice, they ding you. Granted, I only did it for a night or two, then thought,"This isn't fair. Most riders are decent. Not fair to generalize them all." But it was cathartic. Let me let go of some really negative feelings, just for awhile. Not one of my finer moments, but perfectly understandable.


I find it the opposite. Over the course of one day you may drive 10 to 15 people if one downrates you pinpointing who did it is not always easy. On the other hand people take 1 to 2 ubers a day max. If a driver down rates them they know who did it and can adjust your rating accordingly


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> If a driver down rates them they know who did it and can adjust your rating accordingly


Wait, _*what*_? A pax can go back and change their rating of the driver at a later time?! . . . is there a time limit for both sides to make a rating?


----------

